# Raspberry leaves and Jack by the hedge question



## ChiKat (May 14, 2010)

Can my RT eat the leaves from our raspberry bushes? 
I'm trying to add more weeds and leaves to his diet. I planted a grape vine in hopes that he could eat the leaves...but it died 

Also, does anyone know how nutritious Jack by the hedge is? (aka garlic mustard aka alliaria petiolata) Kelly IDed it for me and told me it was edible, but is this something Nelson should only have occasionally?
My neighbor has tons of it in their yard and I was so excited to discover that Nelson can eat it...and he loves it! I get a kick out of going outside to pick his meals 

Thanks!

eta: What about kiwi leaves? I have a vine in my backyard.


----------



## egyptiandan (May 14, 2010)

Rasberry leaves are edible. Both of them you want to feed as part of a varied diet and not exclusively. 

Danny


----------



## dmmj (May 14, 2010)

I do not condone giving jack daniel's to your tortoises.


----------



## Itort (May 14, 2010)

dmmj said:


> I do not condone giving jack daniel's to your tortoises.


I'm too selfish for that. Some of my torts love garlic mustard and others won't touch the stuff (this is within same species). It won't hurt them.


----------

